# my 5 year old choked on a peppermint candy--be careful!!



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

Dh had to give her the Heimlick maneuver, which shot the candy 5 ft across the room.

Be careful, even w/ a 5 year old!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Sounds scary! Glad she's ok!
I'm paranoid about hard candies! Ds knew from a young age that "choking hazard" meant he couldn't have something. lol.
But he's only 4- thanks for the psa!


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Scary!

I remember back when I was 5 or 6 or so and was walking around with my mother in Target. I had one of those safety pops and it slipped and I ended up swallowing the entire thing whole. Thank GOODNESS I didn't choke. It did hurt quite a lot for a long time, though. I never said a word to my mother about it. I don't even think she noticed. You'd think she would at least wonder where I put the stick.

Anyway, I guess my point is that you shouldn't be lured into a false sense of security with anything kids might choke on.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

That very same thing happened to use last year at halloween with a piece of hard candy. It was awful and so scary .. thank God dh was home b/c he had to really do the heimlick hard, I'm not sure I could have dislodged the candy.

Your kid gets older and you get this false sense of security about choking. Not anymore, that was the scariest thing we've had to go through with ds.

I'm so glad your dd is ok.


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm kind of paranoid about choking....I'll let my kids watch a movie while I take a nap, but I won't let them eat while I'm in the other room. I probably will wait until they're 10!!

I thought we were safe at 5, but as many of you have said, it's not a sure thing.

We only have one babysitter, but everytime I leave, I remind her how to do the Heimlich.....and tell my inlaws too if they watch the kids. My mil is convinced you hit them on the back and I always have a little argument about it, bc Heimlich is necessary at their age.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you for reminding everyone that it can happen to anyone, not just babies/toddlers. I am sorry it happened, but am very glad that it dislodged fairly easy and your little one is ok.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

So scary, I am glad your DD is ok! A little boy (maybe 5 or 6?) at a local fair this past weekend tried to give one of those to my 17 month old son. I jumped right in front of him, and said "No thanks, he doesn't eat those". I would have had a heart attack if that had gone into his mouth!


----------



## I-AM-Mother (Aug 6, 2008)

lol...i had to laugh because this could happen to anyone not just a year old. i was about thirteen when a similar situation happened to me.

Glad everything turned out alright.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Glad she's OK. How frightening!


----------



## pcasylum (May 29, 2006)

That's so scary, thank goodness it turned out ok! I'm really paranoid about hard candy. I just started letting my dd eat it, at age 8, and only if she holds it in her hand and bites it, rather than putting it in her mouth. I still don't allow popcorn at all.


----------

